# لاهل الخبرة بطلاء السيارات يرجى المساعدة



## العكيدي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

نتيجة لوقوف السيارة تحت مكيف منزلي (مكيف شباك) و تعرض غطاء المحرك لماء المكيف
فقد تضرر طلاء السيارة ماهي الطريقة لإزالة أثر هذه المياه...وجزاكم الله كل خير
.......وشكرا.......


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن ازالة الاثار بتلميع غطاء المحرك عند اى مركز سمكرة ودهان وايضا هنالك محلات للعناية بالسيارات متخصصون بهذه الاشياء .. وانصحك بتلميع كل السيارة لانه اذا لمعت غطاء المحرك فقط سيكون لونه مختلف عن بقية السيارة .. طبعا هذا فى حالة ان طلاء السيارة نفسة لم يتضرر بشكل كبير

وهذه صورة لماكينة التلميع والمادة المستخدمة ..


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب الهرم


----------



## العكيدي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العقاب الهرم


----------

